
10 Rules of Good Product Design by Felix Gerlach - felixgerlach
https://medium.com/@felixgerlach/ten-rules-of-good-design-e3dcabc61bc
======
felixgerlach
Feel free to ask me everything. You can find me also on Dribbble or LinkedIN.

